# Airway Avoidance?



## rrambow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have an ORIF ankle, and the patient was placed in prone position with airway avoidance. The ASA for the fx repair is 3 units but I'd want to make it 5 due to airway avoidance.  Does anybody know how to accomplish this?  Do I just change the units to 5 and send it out with a letter?  Please help if you can because no one in my office seems to know.


----------



## bkeeling (Aug 26, 2011)

*Airway avoidance*

You have the right idea. There is no code for field avoidance. You will need to adjust your base to five and file the claim hard copy with a letter of explaination. I would be sure to track the reimbursemtn for that claim to ensure that it was based correctly. You may want to identify on the anesthesia record where the providers notates the position of the patient. Giving the payor all the help they can get will aid you in the long run. I hope this helps. Have a great day
Belinda


----------

